
Looking for Contrast: Vincent Van Gogh's Palette - areoform
https://www.vangoghmuseum.nl/en/stories/looking-for-contrast
======
coldcode
As a digital artist I love looking at Van Gogh's art, somewhere there is a
site where one can view everything he ever drew or painted (that we know) in
order. After 2000 or so images you realize how few years (most in the last
couple) it took. He painted things like people take Instagram photos today.

~~~
dekhn
I don't get much out of his paintings online. However, when I visited the
museum in Amsterdam, it completely transformed my appreciation of his art. The
paint is literally 3D on the canvas, adding a completely unappreciated
dimension to the perspective and color of the painting experience.

If you zoom into this painting, you can kind of get the experience, but it's
completely different in person where you can move your head:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Vincent_...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Vincent_Willem_van_Gogh_127.jpg)

------
tambourine_man
On the UX of this site: I think we need a browser setting to prevent a page
from messing with the back button.

Great content otherwise

